# Students Jobs?



## Maria Perry (Oct 15, 2010)

What kind of jobs are available for students in Australia?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Anything, as long as you don't work more than 20 hours per work. When I had a student visa I often saw students in the following occupations:

- hospitality (restaurants, coffee shops, sandwich shops, hotels)
- retail
- labour (warehouse work, tradies assistance)


----------

